# finally getting a start on my drum sander



## brandon (Oct 18, 2014)

Got enough parts and materials together to get started on my drum sander. Here is what I have so far. The drum and feed rollers are just PVC pipe with wood plugs in the ends once I get them trued up they will be wrapped in rubber.the basic frame is just a bunch of scrap stuff I had

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## justallan (Oct 18, 2014)

I'll be looking forward to updates, Btandon. This may be something I may build also.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 18, 2014)

I'll be watching this one too. I've been looking at various shop built drum sanders and making plans to build my own for over a year now. Hopefully by spring I'll be able to start my build of one.


----------



## brandon (Oct 18, 2014)

Mine will be based mainly on one I seen on YouTube. Wooden tool man's if you guys haven't watched it yet it's definitely worth a peek


----------



## justallan (Oct 19, 2014)

What I'm leaning towards is an old treadmill. I've seen them at the dump and actually brought home the frames for 2 of them a couple weeks ago for another project in mind. I pretty sure it would be a nice easy build that I could do in a day if the parts were all handy.


----------



## brandon (Oct 19, 2014)

I was going to use a treadmill as well but I can't seem to find one for a reasonable price


----------



## Sprung (Oct 19, 2014)

I've got a 1HP motor my dad pulled out of a hot tub that he gave me that is going to power mine. As far as the design goes, I've probably looked at either pictures of, or build threads of, or building instructions of, well over 100 different drum sander builds. Going to take the things I like about some of the various designs I've seen and try and incorporate them into mine. I have some rough sketches of design elements tucked away somewhere, but have a good picture in my head of how I want to build it.

How wide are you going on yours? I'm thinking about 18" to 20" for mine.


----------



## brandon (Oct 19, 2014)

My drum is 24" although I doubt I will ever use the full width

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2014)

brandon said:


> My drum is 24" although I doubt I will ever use the full width



Yes you will. I had a 50" Woodmaster once upon a time and there were times it wasn't wide enough. I have a 37" wide now and wish I had my WM back. Something about having the width that just draws wider projects like a magnet. You'll see lol. Looking forward to the build.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brandon (Oct 22, 2014)

Got the table lift mechanism built. It's pretty simple just a wedge that has a threaded rod through the middle and rides on a track. When the rod is advanced it pulls the wedge towards another stationary wedge at the front witch pushes the v shaped table up

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## brandon (Aug 31, 2015)

Sorry its been so long but I kinda put this one on the back burner so to speak. I am finishing it now finally lol. Will be updating pics and info soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 1, 2015)

@bean counter


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 1, 2015)

Looking forward to more pictures of your progress.


----------



## CWS (Sep 1, 2015)

Grizzly sells a kit with sticky Velcro that sticks to the rolls and then you can use Velcro backed sand paper. One set of sandpaper comes with kit. I really like using it on my drum sander.
Curt


----------



## brandon (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks curt I will defiantly look into that


----------



## brandon (Sep 1, 2015)

@Tony have you ever used mulberry? Some friends asked me to make them a board and he has a ton of mulberry he uses for fire wood so I told them to bring me some of it and id try making them a board out of it


----------



## Tony (Sep 2, 2015)

I haven't Brandon but I'm interested in how it goes. please let me know how it works for you. Tony


----------



## brandon (Nov 9, 2015)

Finally got it finished. I decided to break down and buy the parts I needed new instead of trying to find them used

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------

